
Competitive programming: a new era of eSports - LeonardA-L
https://medium.com/@CodinGame/competitive-programming-towards-a-new-era-of-esports-87c297f122d5
======
cjbprime
That's interesting. But it seems like there'd be the "stream sniping" problem
-- in games like StarCraft, this is where your opponent watches your stream in
the background to find out what you're doing while they play you.

This can be solved for StarCraft by streaming with a 5 minute delay, but I'd
bet that isn't sufficient to stop cheating when there are many people all
doing the same programming exercises.

------
grillvogel
we are reaching new levels of stupid

